# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  तुलसी ..आस्था और आमदनी का समन्बय .........

## Pooja1990 QUEEN

परिचय .ये पोधा इंडियन बेसिल ,कपूर तुलसी ,सब्ज तुलसी ,बरबरी  आदि नामो से जाना जाता है  ये सुगंदित तेल का उतम स्रोत है .अपने गुडो से ये भारत में जाना जाता है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

भारत के अलाबा  ,ग्वातामाला ,हेती ,और अफ्रीका में तुलसी की खेती  कीजाती है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

तुलसी में obesilikam-mithayal chevicol, o.cenam-mithayal sinnemet,ujinol,o-gretisim-ujinol ,. जैसे अवयवपाए जाते है.

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

इसके तेल का उपयोग कफ सिरप ,टूथपेस्ट   डेंटल क्रीम आदि में किया जाता है

----------


## SUNIL1107

* बेहतरीन सूत्र पूजा जी,कृपया गति बनाये रखें !और हाँ हम बेवकूफ बनने को भी तैयार हैं २ मिनट में ही २० तो ज्यादा हैं !*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

हा हा हा .धन्यवाद मित्र .

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ये दोमट और बलुई मिटटी में 
            होती है ,जिसका मान ५ से ८.५ हो ,और जलधारण छमता अच्छी होनी चाहिए

----------


## Ranveer

*नमस्कार पूजा जी 
बहुत दिनों के बाद दिखीं आप....आप  तो निगाहों से ओझल ही हो गयीं थीं 
खैर आपका ये सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है 
एक अच्छे हस्ताक्षर और सूत्र के लिए 
मेरी तरफ से हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं*

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

तुलसी को संजीवनी बूटी भी कहा जाता है। भारतीय संस्कृति में यह पूज्य है। तुलसी दो तरह की होती है। काली तुलसी व कपूर तुलसी (बेल तुलसी)तुलसी की उपयोगिता को देखते हुए आज इसकी खेती भी होने लगी है अपने आजमगढ मे बडे पैमाने पर  तुलसी की खेती शुरू हो गई है जो देश विदेश मे भेजी जा रही है ।

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*तुलसी की उपयोगिता*—
•	तुलसी भोजन को शुद्ध करती है, इसी कारण ग्रहण लगने के पहले भोजन में डाल देते हैं जिससे सूर्य या चंद्र की विकृत किरणों का प्रभाव भोजन पर नहीं पड़ता।
•	मृत व्यक्ति के मुंह में डाला जाता है, धार्मिक पद्धति के अनुसार उस व्यक्ति को मोक्ष प्राप्त हो, ऐसा माना जाता है।
•	तुलसी रक्त अल्पता के लिए रामबाण दवा है। नियमित सेवन से हीमोग्लोबीन तेजी से बढ़ता है, स्फूर्ति बनी रहती है।
•	तुलसी के सेवन से टूटी हड्डियां शीघ्रता से जुड़ जाती हैं।
•	तुलसी का पौधा दिन रात आक्सीजन देता है, प्रदूषण दूर करता है।
•	घर बनाते समय नींव में घड़े में हल्दी से रंगे कपड़े में तुलसी की जड़ रखने से उस घर पर बिजली गिरने का डर नहीं होता।
•	तुलसी की सेवा अपने हाथों से करें, कभी चर्म रोग नहीं होगा।
•	खाना बनाते समय सब्जी पुलाव आदि में तुलसी के रस का छींटा देने से खाने की पौष्टिकता व महक दस गुना बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*उपयोग में सावधानी अवश्य बरतें-*
•	तुलसी की प्रकृति गर्म है, इसलिए गर्मी निकालने के लिये। इसे दही या छाछ के साथ लें, इसकी उष्ण गुण हल्के हो जाते हैं।
•	तुलसी अंधेरे में ना तोड़ें, शरीर में विकार आ सकते हैं। कारण अंधेरे में इसकी विद्युत लहरें प्रखर हो जाती हैं।
•	तुलसी के सेवन के बाद दूध भूलकर भी ना पियें, चर्म रोग हो सकता है।
•	तुलसी रस को अगर गर्म करना हो तो शहद साथ में ना लें। कारण गर्म वस्तु के साथ शहद विष तुल्य हो जाता है।
•	तुलसी के साथ दूध, मूली, नमक, प्याज, लहसुन, मांसाहार, खट्टे फल ये सभी का सेवन करना हानिकारक है।
•	तुलसी के पत्ते दांतो से चबाकर ना खायें, अगर खायें हैं तो तुरंत कुल्लाकर लें। कारण इसका अम्ल दांतों के एनेमल को खराब कर देता है।

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*तुलसी सेवन का तरीका-*
•	इसे प्रातः खाली पेट लेने से लाभ होता है। मॆ स्वयं खाली पेट ही लेता हू...
•	इसके पत्तों को या किसी भी अंग को सुखाना हो तो छाया में सुखाएं।
•	फायदे को देखते हुए एक साथ अधिक मात्रा में ना लें।
बिना उपयोग तुलसी के पत्तों को तोड़ना उसे नष्ट करने के बराबर है।

----------


## Krish13

पूजा जी आपने अच्छा सूत्र शुरु किया है मेरी शुभकानायेँ आपके साथ है।

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*तुलसी से स्वास्थ्य लाभ -*
•	श्याम तुलसी(काली तुलसी) पत्तों का दो-दो बूंद रस 14 दिनों तक आंखों में डालने से रतौंधी ठीक होती है। आंखों का पीलापन ठीक होता है। आंखों की लाली दूर करता है। नोट- काली तुलसी की पत्तिया धूप लगने पर ही काली होती हॆ अगर तुलसी छाया मे लगी हॆ तो पत्तिया गहरे हरे रंग मे ही रहती हॆ...
•	तुलसी के पत्तों का रस काजल की तरह आंख में लगाने से आंख की रोशनी बढ़ती है।
•	तुलसी के चार-पांच ग्राम बीजों का मिश्री युक्त शर्बत पीने से आंव ठीक रहता है।
•	तुलसी के पत्तों को चाय की तरह पानी में उबाल कर पीने से आंव (पेंचिस) ठीक होती है।
•	अदरक या सोंठ, तुलसी, कालीमिर्च, दालचीनी थोड़ा-थोडा सबको मिलाकर एक ग्लास पानी में उबालें, जब पानी आधा रह जाए तो शक्कर नमक मिलाकर पी जाएं। इससे फ्लू , खांसी, सर्दी, जुकाम ठीक होता है।
जुकाम मे मॆ स्वयं कोई दवा नही लेता हू सिर्फ हल्दी, गुड, कालीमिर्च, तुलसी, सोठ, अदरख  का काढा पीना पसन्द करता हू...
•	कभी-कभी किसी व्यक्ति में अधिक उत्तेजन (पागलपन) आ जाता है, ऐसे में लगातार तुलसी की पत्तियां सूंघे, मसलकर चबाएं, इसके रस को लें, सारे शरीर पर लगाएं, इससे पागलपन की उत्तेजना ठीक होने में लाभ मिलता है।
•	तुलसी की 4-5 पत्तियां, नीम की दो पत्ती के रस को 2-4 चम्मच पानी में घोट कर पांच-सात दिन प्रातः खाली पेट सेवन करें, उच्च रक्तचाप ठीक होता है।
•	कुष्ठ रोग में तुलसी की पत्तियां रामबाण सा असर करती हैं।खायें तथा पीसकर लगायें भी
•	तुलसी के पत्तों का रस एक्जिमा पर लगाने, पीने से एक्जिमा में लाभ मिलता है।
•	तुलसी के हरे पत्तों का रस (बिना पानी में डाले) गर्म करके सुबह शाम कान में डालें, कम सुनना, कान का बहना, दर्द सब ठीक हो जाता है।
•	तुलसी के रस में कपूर मिलाकर हल्का गर्म करके कान में डालने से कान का दर्द तुरंत ठीक हो जाता है।
•	कनपटी के दर्द में तुलसी की पत्तियों का रस मलने से बहुत फायदा होता है।
•	10-12 तुलसी के पत्ते तथा 8-10 काली मिर्च के चाय बनाकर पीने से खांसी जुकाम, बुखार ठीक होता है।
•	तुलसी के सूखे पत्ते ना फेंके. ये कफ नाशक के रूप में काम में लाये जा सकते हैं।
•	तुलसी के पत्तों के साथ 4 भुनी लौंग चबाने से खांसी जाती है।
•	तुलसी के पत्ते 10, काली मिर्च 5 ग्राम, सोंठ 15 ग्राम, सिके चने का आटा 50 ग्राम और गुड़ 50 ग्राम, इन सबको पान व अदरक में घोंट लें तथा एक एक ग्राम की गोलियां बना लें। जब भी खांसी हो सेवन करें।
•	तुलसी व अदरक का रस एक एक चम्मच, शहद एक चम्मच, मुलेठी का चूर्ण  एक चम्मच मिलाकर सुबह शाम चाटें, यह खांसी की अचूक दवा है।

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

*काढा, से मुझे अपने बचपन की शरारत याद हो गयी..बात तब की हॆ जब मॆ आठवी मे था...मुझे किकेट खेलने जाना था..पर ट्यूशन मास्टर आ गये ..बडा गुस्सा आया उन पर कि गलत टाईम पर आ गये..सयोंग से उन्हे जुकाम था..तो उन्होने नॊकर से अदरख वाली चाय बनाने को कहा...ऒर मुझे बुक्स लाने के लिये कहा..मॆ अन्दर जाते ही शरारत सूझी मेने नॊकर को कहा देख तुझे मम्मी बुला रही हॆ  उसके जाते ही मॆने चाय की छननी मे सात या आठ मिर्चे छोटे छोटे करके काट कर उसी चाय मे पका दिया ऒर फिर छननी को निकाल कर मिर्च फेक दिया (इससे चाय मे एक भी मिर्च नही रह गयी).ऒर मॆ आराम से पढने बॆठ गया..थोडी देर बाद जब वो चाय उन्हे मिली तो...एक घूट पीते ही सीधे  बाहर का रास्ता उन्हे दिखा....हा उनहोने मम्मी से मेरी शिकायत की कि ये बदमाशी मेरी हॆ..पर चाय की केतली मे एक भी मिर्च ना होने की वजह से मॆ सबूतो के अभाव मे बरी हो गया :)*

----------


## madan thigna

बहुत ही बढ़िया दोस्त..

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

> * बेहतरीन सूत्र पूजा जी,कृपया गति बनाये रखें !और हाँ हम बेवकूफ बनने को भी तैयार हैं २ मिनट में ही २० तो ज्यादा हैं !*


सब में एक और जोड़ दो भाई पूजा के लिए बेवकूफ बनने के लिए भी तेयार हैं

----------


## suku77

:Tiranga:  acha suter he

----------


## suku77

अच्छा  सूत्र हे

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा सूत्र है पूजा जी बधाई स्वीकार करे

----------


## ysoda

bhut acha likha janu

----------


## kajal pandey

कहा गया है की तुलसी का पौधा जहा रहता है उसके आस पास का वातावरण आपने आप सुद्ध रहता है ,,,,,,,,यह स्वर्ग वृछ है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

सही कहा बहन जी

----------


## jjojjy18

मित्र ,आपने बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी ! इसके लिए आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद !

----------


## mzone420

> परिचय .ये पोधा इंडियन बेसिल ,कपूर तुलसी ,सब्ज तुलसी ,बरबरी  आदि नामो से जाना जाता है  ये सुगंदित तेल का उतम स्रोत है .अपने गुडो से ये भारत में जाना जाता है


*पूजा जी अगर तुलसी कि खेती से सम्बंधित जानकारी भी दें तो अच्छा हो और हाँ इसके निर्यात कि भी दंकारी अगर दें तब तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जाए.

बहुत ही अच्छे सूत्र के लिए हमारी ओर से आपको हार्दिक बधाई.*

----------


## honymoon

आपको हार्दिक बधाई.

----------


## mzone420

> परिचय .ये पोधा इंडियन बेसिल ,कपूर तुलसी ,सब्ज तुलसी ,बरबरी  आदि नामो से जाना जाता है  ये सुगंदित तेल का उतम स्रोत है .अपने गुडो से ये भारत में जाना जाता है


पूजा जी सी मैप के बारे में जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद :salut:

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,,

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

> *उपयोग में सावधानी अवश्य बरतें-*
> •    तुलसी की प्रकृति गर्म है, इसलिए गर्मी निकालने के लिये। इसे दही या छाछ के साथ लें, इसकी उष्ण गुण हल्के हो जाते हैं।
> •    तुलसी अंधेरे में ना तोड़ें, शरीर में विकार आ सकते हैं। कारण अंधेरे में इसकी विद्युत लहरें प्रखर हो जाती हैं।
> •    तुलसी के सेवन के बाद दूध भूलकर भी ना पियें, चर्म रोग हो सकता है।
> •    तुलसी रस को अगर गर्म करना हो तो शहद साथ में ना लें। कारण गर्म वस्तु के साथ शहद विष तुल्य हो जाता है।
> •    तुलसी के साथ दूध, मूली, नमक, प्याज, लहसुन, मांसाहार, खट्टे फल ये सभी का सेवन करना हानिकारक है।
> •    तुलसी के पत्ते दांतो से चबाकर ना खायें, अगर खायें हैं तो तुरंत कुल्लाकर लें। कारण इसका अम्ल दांतों के एनेमल को खराब कर देता है।





> *तुलसी सेवन का तरीका-*
> •    इसे प्रातः खाली पेट लेने से लाभ होता है। मॆ स्वयं खाली पेट ही लेता हू...
> •    इसके पत्तों को या किसी भी अंग को सुखाना हो तो छाया में सुखाएं।
> •    फायदे को देखते हुए एक साथ अधिक मात्रा में ना लें।
> बिना उपयोग तुलसी के पत्तों को तोड़ना उसे नष्ट करने के बराबर है।



बहुत बढीया  जानकारी है

----------

